

Should I work for free? - fuzzix
http://shouldiworkforfree.com/

======
ColinWright
Ever popular:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2185434>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2134812>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2098332>

~~~
fuzzix
Ah, is there a time limit on link reposting, then? Usually I get redirected to
the discussion if the topic is stale.

~~~
ColinWright
The exact URLs are all different, but the lunk-to graphicis pretty much
identical. Also, the duplication isn't necessarily detected if the older item
isn't in the cache.

